# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung "Eagle Accura 240"



## YoshiX786 (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe schon die Suchfunktion bemüht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden.

Ich habe ein Eagle Accura 240 Fishfinder geschenkt bekommen, leider ohne Handbuch!
Hab`s im Netz schon in englisch gefunden, hätte es aber trotzdem gerne zum besseren Verständnis in deutsch.

Hat zufällig irgendwer von euch das deutsche Handbuch in elektronischer oder papierform?

Kann auch das vom Lowrance X-65 sein!

Gruß, Mario


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung "Eagle Accura 240"*

Falls nicht. Hier die in Englisch.
... kannst du dir durch den Übersetzer schieben. So viele Seiten sinds ja nicht und es sind ja viele Bilder dabei, die das sowiso erklären.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/41641/Eagle-Accura-240.html

http://marine.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/eagle/accura_240.html


----------

